# M Hill photos



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

I see we have a few riders located in the Black Hills of SD.. A few's weeks ago we passed through Rapid and stopped by to hassle our friends at Acme, then we rode M hill. It was TOO hot for us but we still had a grand time of it.  Or if you care to see the trail mutt report, go to

http://trailmuttreports.blogspot.com/search/label/Wild West Adventures


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Hey Arly, are you guys back on a hardtail now?


----------



## de lars cuevas (Jun 19, 2006)

Did that bear eat your stoker?


----------



## arly (Apr 20, 2005)

Guys,

Our main bike is still a full suspension model. We keep a hard-tail around as a demo and call it our "casual" trail bike. We call it that because we feel a *full* is more fun and easier to ride on more technical of trails.

No bears were seen during this ride. .


----------



## jokinsss (Aug 14, 2011)

Ufffff!!!!!!!!1


----------

